# SimpleShot Deadringer Gription Mods ?



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Okay guys, searched the forum and could not find anything posted about this, so here goes.

I just purchased a SS Deadringer BB shooter ( Yellowjacket colored frame ) and it is a good bit smaller

than I anticipated, but still works okay with a lanyard.

The sides of the frame however, where you would pinch grip it, is very, VERY slick plastic, HDPE type material, and I was

wondering if anyone had modded theirs, to make it a bit easier to grip ?

*Thoughts, Options, Suggestions to try:*

1) put some heatshrink tubing around that part of the frame / forks ?

2) stipple that section of each fork with a soldering iron to improve / roughen the texture ?

3 ) slide some sections of large, latex tubing over that part of the frame ? ( *like this idea a lot *)

4 ) ?


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I use this chinese grip tape stuff on many of my slingshots (see links below). Huge improvement on grip on hdpe frames. It eventually wears with use and needs to be replaced periodically, only sticks to itself and leaves no sticky residue.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/119958-show-me-your-bb-shooters/?p=1352226

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PB2SHGV/ref=sspa_dk_detail_3?pd_rd_i=B07H7JJWVR&pd_rd_w=mCPm6&pf_rd_p=45a72588-80f7-4414-9851-786f6c16d42b&pd_rd_wg=xyntZ&pf_rd_r=SA71D6D55R59RC7HB6FQ&pd_rd_r=ac97478b-7c5f-42bf-ad58-cbf28cb63863&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUE3V1VaQlpLU05aWk0mZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTA0ODk3MjkzNlpGSzJZTjc2WkE2JmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA0Nzk5NjAxUVRPVVlCM1VXUTFSJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfZGV0YWlsJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ&th=1

https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=c60355bd6f944e0aac7c4bd19821279a


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I guess sandpaper is not an option.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Sorry I have nothing to add to this. Because you already suggested anything I would have thought of lol.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I would try heatshrink...and the soldering iron would permanently alter it.

Golf club tabe...?


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I would use tacky tennis/squash racquet grip tape. Shrink grip/tube is also an option but you'll have to get that right or the edges of the stuff will get really uncomfortable. I think it might be a challenge getting shrink grip right around the shape of that frame.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

thanks for all the great suggestions guys, and some really good ones.

I also thought of something else that I might try, wouldn't be permanent, but could easily be replaced,

and that is to get some small, rubber O-rings, stretch those around the fork tips and down to the pinch

grip area.

Those would also have a slight ripple feel or ridge to them if you put enough on there, maybe 8 or 10 I'm

thinking ?

I have even thought about trying to use some small O-rings, to secure my bands to the forks by simply laying the

flat bands OTT style, and roll the O-rings over them and into the fork grooves to secure the bands to the fork.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> thanks for all the great suggestions guys, and some really good ones.
> 
> I also thought of something else that I might try, wouldn't be permanent, but could easily be replaced,
> 
> ...


I've seen the o-ring grip enhancement method before on some chinese frames. I'm really curious though how they would work for band attachment, I think that's a really neat, innovative idea. Keep us posted!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> thanks for all the great suggestions guys, and some really good ones.
> 
> I also thought of something else that I might try, wouldn't be permanent, but could easily be replaced,
> and that is to get some small, rubber O-rings, stretch those around the fork tips and down to the pinch
> ...


The o-ring band attachment method sounds brilliant, Darrell!!!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I believe some folks have used castration rings to attach bands to forks. Maybe Text Shooter?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

SLINGDUDE said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for all the great suggestions guys, and some really good ones.
> ...


Cool, that's exactly what I was thinking GG, I think that would wrk great and will go that route first

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i put a champagne cork in the pinky hole and the *slick* part isnt as noticeable now,but the *O* rings sounds like the best idea IMHO


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I wanted so much for that beautiful little frame to work for me ... I bought & sold/gave it 3 times (bc I'm stubborn) and have 3 scars to prove it. Problem is, long spindly fingers - 9 7/8 spread from pinky to thumb tip, and the slippery debbil twists in my grip resulting in a bloody hand hit. Not only is that painful and ugly, but it's a pain in the brain to shower with my hand in a plastic bag.*

*Also, it's the only frame a bolt on amp foot would't help stabilize (similar to the cork idea), I think bc it just disappears in my hand. Other small frames work for me - just not this one.*

*Another (permanent and fiddly) option similar to your stippling idea, would be to apply resist tape to all but the yellow side grip area of the fork arms and etch a bead blast texture using fairly coarse media, close to 100 or 120 grit sand paper. I tried O-rings once as fork sleeves on a Dankung - unique look, requires quite a few but they're cheap - a one piece sleeve is just easier.*

*It's such a charming little brat - I hope you get it to work for you.*


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

skarrd said:


> i put a champagne cork in the pinky hole and the *slick* part isnt as noticeable now,but the *O* rings sounds like the best idea IMHO


It was your post / pic that I saw with the cork mod skarrd, that made me remember I wanted one of these little BB slings, and I was going to to back to SS to see if they finally had

any more Deadringer's in stock, and they did, so I bought one,but they're definitely little buggers for sure, LOL.

I like the idea of the cork palm swell though.......


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

das geht....
ist aber nicht so handlich
https://www.google.com/search?q=kastration+gummi&client=firefox-b-d&sxsrf=ACYBGNRKs1DtMucPvNAp0UW4uL0bV5csLg:1572539886398&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjzr8vK98blAhXBGewKHeLrDssQ_AUIEigC&biw=1920&bih=966


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Slots sind leichter, und sehen besser aus
Grüße aus Germany


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am all for the Foregrips like Skaard & Alfred used. You may be pleasantly surprised, Slingin-Shot.

The pattern with the ball bands is pleasant to my eye. Are the slick when wer?

The athletic tape is fast and easy...what about the stuff that they nurse uses when blood is drawn?


----------

